# Fenghuang's Grimm Memorial Art



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Feng. In honor of your lost betta, here's Grimm =) In as much rainbow bridge glory I could manage. May he swim in peace.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

THAT IS INCREDIBLE! 

I can't thank you enough, Syr. That is wonderful. And the gf agrees.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so glad you like it =) Since it's a memorial I hoped it be something you really loved. Would you be willing to give me permission to sell it as a print in my art shop? First time it sells you'd get a free 10x12 print of it shipped to you.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Of course, go ahead. It is your artwork. I am honoured that you chose to incorporate Grimm. ^^

Seriously, words can't express my gratitude. I really love it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just hope it makes the loss a little easier =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to reiterate; He turned out awesome!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, thank you Sky!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That is so...so...perfect! It's amazing!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol thanks Rubin =)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so beautiful. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D Thanks! Glad everyone's liking it!


----------

